# Healthy estrogen levels on trt



## BlueDog10 (Jan 21, 2022)

I was put on trt at the VA and have been taking 200mg of cypionate per week for about 3 months. I've started feeling crappy so I went to an actual trt clinic for blood work since the VA doesn't check much. My question is what are healthy Estradoil levels? The lab work from the clinic says between 7.6 and 42.6 pg/ml. Mine is 90.5pg/ml. I know it's high, but is that severely high that would make a person feel lethargic and crappy?


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 21, 2022)

That's pretty high bro.  Are you crying when watching the news?  Do you have Bridges Of Madison County on repeat?  These are the tell tale signs of high estrogen.


----------



## BlueDog10 (Jan 21, 2022)

Oh no!! I'm turning into a transgender!! Lol


----------



## TODAY (Jan 21, 2022)

Yes, estrogen that high can cause problems with energy and mood. Are you experiencing any other symptoms like sensitive nipples, water retention, etc.?


----------



## BlueDog10 (Jan 21, 2022)

No.  None of those symptoms.  Even when I cycled when younger I never used AIs until after cycle, and I never noticed sore nipples or more water retention than normal for being on gear.  I guess I'm not sensitive to it in that way. Currently I'm experience alot of lethargy and some fuck it attitude like being on low T, and not a good sense of overall well being.  I sleep with a c pap machine, but I've noticed mornings are harder to get up and moving.  I don't know how to explain, but my body feels crappy too overall during the day. labido is not very good either, and I'm on 200mgs of cyp a week.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jan 22, 2022)

Yeah testosterone likes to convert to estrogen when left unattended.

If you grow a pair of bitch tits it could be a sign that it's time for some AI.

I prefer Aromasin myself.

Or there are natural foods and supps that can inhibit aromatase some too.

Not as effective as AI meds but still better than nothing.


Natural Aromatase Inhibitors

Celery
DIM (broccoli, cabbage, cauliflower, brussel sprouts)
Pomegranate
Resveratrol (mulberries, cranberries, red currants, red grapes, red wine, dark chocolate, cacao)
Selenium (brazil nuts, meats, fish, eggs, brown rice, sunflower seeds, oatmeal, spinach, cashews, bananas)
Vitamin D (salmon, herring, sardines, cod liver oil, tuna, egg yolks)
White Button Mushrooms
Zinc (meats, shellfish, beans, nuts, seeds, dairy, eggs, dark chocolate, potatoes, sweet potatoes)


----------



## Jonjon (Jan 22, 2022)

Lethargy can definitely be related to that high of estradiol

Could also be high hematocrit

For estradiol, if you’re not experiencing any bloating, acne, or sexual problems, I’d recommend trying some calcium d glucerate supplementation, 1000-2000mgs a day. Maybe some P5P, it’s recently been shown to help with estradiol (I use it for prolactin while using 19 nors)

Worst case you might need a tiny bit of ai, preferably aromasin it’s healthier than arimidex. 12.5mg the day after your bi weekly injection would probably take care of it. So 25mg a week


----------



## BlueDog10 (Jan 22, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Yeah testosterone likes to convert to estrogen when left unattended.
> 
> If you grow a pair of bitch tits it could be a sign that it's time for some AI.
> 
> ...


Why Aromasin over Arimidex?


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jan 22, 2022)

BlueDog10 said:


> Why Aromasin over Arimidex?


Aromasin can potentially lower estrogen serum levels by as much as 85%. Aromasin has been found to promote an increase in the production of IGF-1. No other AI can make that claim.


----------



## CJ (Jan 22, 2022)

Where does 200 mg of Testosterone put your blood levels of Testosterone?

You may simply be taking too high of a dose. For most, 200 mg is too high for true TRT.


----------



## BlueDog10 (Jan 22, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Aromasin can potentially lower estrogen serum levels by as much as 85%. Aromasin has been found to promote an increase in the production of IGF-1. No other AI can make that claim.


Nice!! Did not know that!!


----------



## TomJ (Jan 22, 2022)

BlueDog10 said:


> Why Aromasin over Arimidex?


aromasin is a suicide inhibitor. 
Adex is not

meaning if you manage your Estrogen with Adex, you can suffer from rebound when the AI ceases to occupy the aromatise enzyme (if you stop taking it, forget doses, ect) causing a large jump in serum estrogen. 

in general its easier to fine tune your AI and estrogen levels with Aromasin, making it the prefered AI in most cases, it is however more expensive than adex


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 22, 2022)

aromasin does shit for me when i get gyno flair ups..Adex knocks it out for me over night


----------



## Jonjon (Jan 22, 2022)

Aromasin doesn’t lower HDL and raise LDL.
Arimidex does

Yes, arimidex seems to be more powerful. I prefer aromasin


----------



## BlueDog10 (Jan 22, 2022)

CJ said:


> Where does 200 mg of Testosterone put your blood levels of Testosterone?
> 
> You may simply be taking too high of a dose. For most, 200 mg is too high for true TRT.


I'm waiting on lab results. I take my shot every Wed morning and my app was Wed eve so they waited until the following Wed to draw blood for lab work as I did not take my shot that morning,, and I'm waiting on lab results for my test levels and will post when I get it. I don't really understand it considering how cyp works but I did what they said.


----------



## CJ (Jan 22, 2022)

BlueDog10 said:


> I'm waiting on lab results. I take my shot every Wed morning and my app was Wed eve so they waited until the following Wed to draw blood for lab work as I did not take my shot that morning,, and I'm waiting on lab results for my test levels and will post when I get it. I don't really understand it considering how cyp works but I did what they said.


Been on TRT for 3 months, they've done bloodwork for estrogen, but not testosterone levels???  🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jan 22, 2022)

Adex for me all day… I have diagnosed gyno thru my dr. When for a ultrasound and everything once because the dbol I was on made my pea size lump blow up to a size of a smaller skittle. Even went to a surgeon to talk about taking it out.
It is on my left side of my chest. On the left side of my nipple. Surgeon said not worth taken out.. he said we both know that once I stop the anabolics it goes down.. when I am in my dr trt dose it never bothers me. 300mg a week of cyp.
Once I get into the 500+ it gets a t little aggravated. 700+ and I have to treat it..
So once I start blasting I take . 5 3 times a week and never have a problem… with moods or gyno.. but this is works for me.. I am not suggesting this would work for anyone else.
BTW I have never tried any other AI’s


----------



## BlueDog10 (Jan 22, 2022)

CJ said:


> Been on TRT for 3 months, they've done bloodwork for estrogen, but not testosterone levels???  🤔🤔🤔


I've had test levels checked at the VA, but I just started at the trt clinic. I have not had my test levels checked at VA since being on shots. I was on the gel when I had test levels checked at the VA. Started the gel in July at VA. First test at VA showed test at just below 300 in June. Second test in Sept showed it actually drop to further than first test and they put me on shots. Def not getting regulated at VA.


----------



## Monkipalo (Jan 22, 2022)

BlueDog10 said:


> I'm waiting on lab results. I take my shot every Wed morning and my app was Wed eve so they waited until the following Wed to draw blood for lab work as I did not take my shot that morning,, and I'm waiting on lab results for my test levels and will post when I get it. I don't really understand it considering how cyp works but I did what they said.


This is very wrong, the results of the blood test won't tell you much since you waited 1 week after last pin of cyp, you are testing when your testosterone levels are the lowest. 200mg of test is too much for almost everyone for TRT purposes. 

You should pin more frequently, once a week with cyp is too little, EOD would be optimal since you are aromatizing a lot, you should try insulin pins for convenience.
If you still want to pin once a week I would look into test undecanoate in castor oil.

It seems like your doctors don't care too much about you.


----------



## Jonjon (Jan 22, 2022)

Another thing you need to consider, I highly doubt that the VA is doing a ultra-sensitive estradiol test. If you just test general estradiol, you’re gonna get a lot higher result than if you test the sensitive.

You can order your own labs for nearly nothing from ulta labs.


----------



## BlueDog10 (Jan 22, 2022)

Monkipalo said:


> This is very wrong, the results of the blood test won't tell you much since you waited 1 week after last pin of cyp, you are testing when your testosterone levels are the lowest. 200mg of test is too much for almost everyone for TRT purposes.
> 
> You should pin more frequently, once a week with cyp is too little, EOD would be optimal since you are aromatizing a lot, you should try insulin pins for convenience.
> If you still want to pin once a week I would look into test undecanoate in castor oil.
> ...


Yes. It's hard to find good care. The Dr said since I pin on Wed morning my test levels would be sky high if they drew blood We'd eve. So they told me not to pin the following Wed morning and they drew my blood Wed eve for test levels and I'm waiting on lab results. I agree with you. This reasoning did not make sense to me.


----------



## Jonjon (Jan 22, 2022)

BlueDog10 said:


> Yes. It's hard to find good care. The Dr said since I pin on Wed morning my test levels would be sky high if they drew blood We'd eve. So they told me not to pin the following Wed morning and they drew my blood Wed eve for test levels and I'm waiting on lab results. I agree with you. This reasoning did not make sense to me.


Once a week on Cypionate is ok. Every 3.5 days is a little better. Not a big deal. A lot of guys pin once a week. Half life of Cypionate is 8 days.


----------



## Monkipalo (Jan 22, 2022)

Jonjon said:


> Once a week on Cypionate is ok. Every 3.5 days is a little better. Not a big deal. A lot of guys pin once a week. Half life of Cypionate is 8 days.


no its not ok, it's a roller coaster of hormones. We will see how low his testosterone shows after 7  days of a shot of 200mg.


----------



## BlueDog10 (Jan 28, 2022)

Can anyone tell me dosage and frequency for arimidex since I'm on trt and my estradiol level is about 95 when healthy range is 25 to 45 ng or however its measured? I'm not on a cycle. Just trying to get estrogen down and feel better. And yes I've googled pct


----------



## Send0 (Jan 28, 2022)

Monkipalo said:


> no its not ok, it's a roller coaster of hormones. We will see how low his testosterone shows after 7  days of a shot of 200mg.


Once every 7 days works fine for many men, for TRT purposes. Especially since our natural hormones are also a rollercoaster... it's not like we naturally stay flatlined at a fixed hormone level. We are constantly ebbing and flowing.

Hell, if you want to go by the "book" then 200mg is way too much for 98% of people to consider as a true TRT dose.

In the end it's about how the individual feels; bloodwork results are only relevant under the context of anecdotal feedback for each individual. For some every 7 days will feel fine, for others more frequent dosing may be required.


----------



## BlueDog10 (Jan 29, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Once every 7 days works fine for many men, for TRT purposes. Especially since our natural hormones are also a rollercoaster... it's not like we naturally stay flatlined at a fixed hormone level. We are constantly ebbing and flowing.
> 
> Hell, if you want to go by the "book" then 200mg is way too much for 98% of people to consider as a true TRT dose.
> 
> In the end it's about how the individual feels; bloodwork results are only relevant under the context of anecdotal feedback for each individual. For some every 7 days will feel fine, for others more frequent dosing may be required.


Thank you. I told my Dr about the high estrogen, and she is going to lower my test for me. I believe to around 150mg. I'm getting on trt to feel better. Not worse.


----------



## BlueDog10 (Feb 8, 2022)

Monkipalo said:


> no its not ok, it's a roller coaster of hormones. We will see how low his testosterone shows after 7  days of a shot of 200mg.


So I looked at my lab results for test results on labcorps  site. It said the name on the test specimen and the name on the requisition did not match and attempts to reach the specimen collector were unsuccessful. I just got my meds from the clinic too. I told them I wanted my AI in pill form so dosage could be adjusted and not have to order new test. They said no problem. When I received my meds, the AI is mixed in with my test. I'm pretty passed and not sure whether to go to an endocrinologist or stay here. I'm tired of seeing Dr's for this and getting nowhere. I'm afraid of going to a third dr and having same experiences. Any suggestions?


----------

